# Dolly izzzz tired....



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Dolly is asleep on my arm. I just took a picture and thought I'd share it. She's such a funny bird! 

~Licha


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a total sweetheart!! So content.........


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

I just love when they are all fluffy and snuggly.....and what a "fitting" book for her to be resting her fuzzy behind on... HOW sweet is that!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT PICTURE, Licha!!

How are things going? How is Popeye?

We all send GREETINGS with

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thankies!   She's still there. lol Been sitting on my arm for about 30 minutes now. She's so funny: every time I give her kisses, she just shakes her head from side to side and settles down more comfy. 

My hand is falling asleep. lol

Jenn, the book was just given to me today. I was sitting here writing the person who gave it to me and Dolly decided to go to sleep right over it. lol Yes, very fitting. 

Alice


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

How considerate of you to provide such a comfy spot for her to nap!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

That is an adorable picture


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

dolly always amazes me,shes a real sweet wee character,always up to something


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Dolly is a doll baby!!! Thank you for sharing, and I say that bird is a 10 in cuteness overload rating!


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

That pic makes me want to curl up and sleep myself!


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

What a cutie! She is certainly one happy (and relaxed!) pigeon!

Bill B.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Awwwww....she wants you to read her a bedtime story  What a sweetie!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you all for your nice comments.

Shi, how are you? I've been away for SO long! I miss this place and these wonderful people!

Popeye is doing the same. He's still in Mexico. He just got beautiful new tail feathers. And promptly ruined them. Silly bird. Popeye is such a fat and soft bird!

Licha


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Dolly's doing just what I do after a triple-cheeseburger!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Dolly's doing just what I do after a triple-cheeseburger!
> 
> Pidgey


Count your blessings, Pidgelet...relaxing like Dolly would be the BEST scenario...you could end up with cardiac arrest with that meal!! The calories...the fat...the sodium... 

Glad to hear Popeye is still doing well, Licha!!

We are fine...Gimie is laying eggs now...so far, not fertile...just as well. Wanted Squeaks to have a REAL egg to sit on and even hatch...so such luck. Like I need another pij!! 

THINK Woe may be the daddy, but could be Dom, even tho Woe and Gimie share a home together now.

Fur 'n Feathers still an on-going adventure!!

Good to see you posting!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------

